# labrador-guard dogs?



## thomking (Apr 24, 2007)

I want to know whether labrador breed of dogs are guard dogs or not?
those who know well about dogs can reply me immediately.

thanks in advance.


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

thomking said:


> I want to know whether labrador breed of dogs are guard dogs or not?
> those who know well about dogs can reply me immediately.
> 
> thanks in advance.


I dont think they are much of a guard dog they are super friendly. But I know one and he was a good watch dog, anytime someone came to the house, even if he was sleeping he would bark a little.

But once the person was in the house the dog wagged his tail.


----------



## workingdog (Oct 19, 2006)

I would have to say no. I have met many labs and they are all very friendly and would never make a guard dog.


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

Guard dog meaning attack dog, or guard dog meaning barking to warn you someone is at your house?


----------



## workingdog (Oct 19, 2006)

I think, correct me if i'm wrong. Guard dog means= attack
Watch dog=bark


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

workingdog said:


> I think, correct me if i'm wrong. Guard dog means= attack
> Watch dog=bark



True... I think you might be right.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

When I got my first and only lab, I did some reading. There were a couple of comments that stuck with me.

One was that labs and beagles are NEVER used for pet food taste tests because they'll just eat everything in sight, in the order that they encounter it.

The other was that the only breed that makes a worse watch dog than a lab is a Newfoundland. These are two of the friendliest breeds in the world.

My lab was very good at guarding my van. If someone parked next to me in the parking lot, or pulled up alongside of us on a motorcycle at the intersection, he would go berserk.

And he was great at guarding the yard - sometimes even against me (if it was dark and I didn't remember the password.)

He didn't care about the house, though. We made arrangments for a trusted neighbor to come and feed him and let him out when we were gone for a long day. Our neighbor had a key, let himself in and then stopped dead in his tracks when he though he heard Cubby growling.

What he actually heard was Cubby snoring. He had to go wake him up to let him out.


----------



## Ivanhoe29 (Jan 29, 2007)

The only way my lab will deter someone from entering the house would be if she peed in front of them in excitement as they entered the door.


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

No, Lab's make HORRIBLE guard dogs...I bet that it could make an okay WATCHdog, but not a guard dog. He would either lick the robber to death or show him the family's jewels.


----------



## Chloef_2799 (Feb 1, 2007)

A friend of mine has a lab and she is a good guard dog in that when anynone comes near the house, person, cat, car etc she barks and whines very loudly until she can lick them to death. 
Labs make bad guard dogs, they are friendly, happy dogs and (as most people know) are very popular because they make great family pets and are great with kids. 
I have only met one lab that was mean, and he took the cake...he attacked me, my neighbour and both of my dogs and was put down the same day. But other than that one incident, I have not met one mean labrador.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

Jaylie said:


> No, Lab's make HORRIBLE guard dogs...I bet that it could make an okay WATCHdog, but not a guard dog. He would either lick the robber to death or show him the family's jewels.


  i don't think "dear ole dad" would be happy if he showed them the family jewels....  ....sorry, couldn't resist.....


----------



## thomking (Apr 24, 2007)

thanks for all, for your replies
Now Iam satisfied with my dog ROBO in his behavioural aspects,
but His health condition is poor now a days,
he is often coughing, I wonder what the reason could be?
can anyone tell why it is due to?
needs suggestion.

thanks in advance.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

thomking said:


> needs suggestion.


Go to the vet.

http://www.2ndchance.info/cough.htm


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Coughing could be a number of things, from a virus like kennel cough to congestive heart failure. A visit to the vet is the only way to find out the cause.


----------



## Tess&Coco (Jan 8, 2007)

At the risk of being alarmist, the first sign that my (completely silent and thus useless as a guard/watch dog) old labrador exhibited of her terminal lung tumour was chronic coughing. I agree with other posters that this should be checked out by a vet.

Good luck.


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

I agree; if he is coughing, go to the vet. 

Maybe my Labs were the oddity, but they were both good guard dogs. Blackie, whom I still have, will only bark when someone is coming up to the house, and I have no doubt in my mind that he would defend our family if needed. He won't let people onto our property unless we tell him it is ok. Sadie, whom is now up in Michigan, was a good watch dog, I guess. She would raise her hackles and bark like the hounds of hell when someone walked up to our house, but as soon as they crossed the barrier into our house, she became a psycho licky happy puppy that just wanted attention from the cool stranger. lol


----------



## SFury (Apr 12, 2007)

Labs are wimpy dogs in many ways. They make great family pets in most cases. Some labs are insanely energetic, but most definately not aggressive.

I agree that they may make great watch dogs, but never a guard dog.

I've met some labs who act extremely vicious and violent until you reach them. Then they are slobbering all over you asking to be petted. 

PS - To the person with the coughing dog. Go to the vet ASAP. A cough normally means that bad things are going on with a dog.


----------



## onyxdaily (Apr 3, 2007)

Well, my last lab must have been an oddity, too, because I think she was definitely a guard dog. She was the sweetest thing to family and friends, but if she perceived danger of any sort, she would go after it. For instance, she thought the gas meter reader was dangerous, and before we could stop her, she chased him down and bit him in the behind. Another instance of this was when we were returning to my in-laws house after a dinner out, and our lab was there waiting. Our in-laws forgot their house key and my husband, who is multi-talented, climbed up the balcony and was able to jimmy one of the windows open. Well, our lab was right there, and she was trying to take my husband's arm off until he spoke and she then knew who it was. 
Now, my current lab is the total opposite. The only way he will possibly hurt someone is if he knocks them over shaking his bottom while greeting them, then he just may like someone to death, lol.


----------



## thomking (Apr 24, 2007)

SFury said:


> Labs are wimpy dogs in many ways. They make great family pets in most cases. Some labs are insanely energetic, but most definately not aggressive.
> 
> I agree that they may make great watch dogs, but never a guard dog.
> 
> ...


Can you tell me how to make a lab violent and vigorous? tips! needed!


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

Labs are very loyal to their family's and do make great watch dogs. The one I had was a little protective even more so then my American Bulldog Kramer.

I would also go to the vet it could be kennel cough or many other things. Good luck


----------



## chucky (Mar 5, 2007)

labs are sa good of a guard dog, as a wild cougar a family pet.


----------



## tipper (Aug 19, 2007)

From my point of view. 

Had Labradors for years.

All round family dogs wouldn't hurt kids or adults. Strong bark behide solid door nobody knows what sort of dog especially someone who's doing break in.

If stranger looks over sees a good size dog that barks alittle may think twice. They not know only get licked to death  I'd put beware dogs signs up make look like unfriendly dog but tell people who you want to know it's harmless. All on looks.

My husband comes late in from local pub I know when the gate goes at 11.30 pm Poppy and Troy barks let me know someone their They only bark for a minute thats all I need though. . I have no problem with that because maybe just that one time it's not him it a stranger trying break in.


----------

